# Ferret toys



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Boomer likes to play with Bella but since she isn't really a toy, his next favourite thing is a dog ball on a rope that he drags all over the place, its even more fun if Bella will play tug of war with him though. 
Gracie has a furry snake on a stick that she likes to play with, we call it her black mamba and we only have to say mamba and she gets excited and looks for it . 
Hunter is still learning what toys he likes but at the moment his favourite is a feather boa that he likes to kill if you wriggle it about . That's if you don't count the toothbrush that Gracie stole and that they all wanted to play with today, very strange critters these furts, so what do your ferrets like to play with?


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

my ferrets have various toys they like to play with, but they do love a good play with me, they climb all over me and just love life to the full.


----------



## oscar1658 (Oct 5, 2012)

ahah toothbrush  they are so silly  oscar has his lobster, if you touch that he'll have you!


----------



## Fuzzbuttmum89 (May 16, 2013)

My boys are besotted with one particular bright orange (ghastly) flowerpot...it's not the biggest or prettiest pot, but hey! They both squash their bums and bodies in and love it when I twirl the flowerpot around!

They also like carrier bags (obviously when supervised), and basically anything from my bag!!!!!!!!! I caught Fred clumsily scampering away with my compact mirror the other day  x


----------

